# Macap parts



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Do any members here sell Macap parts.

I'm after 2 x C007M141 for an MXD XTREME.








Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I can get them for you.

The black plastic side "grills" are £3.00 each + postage.

PM me....


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

espressotechno said:


> Yes, I can get them for you.
> 
> The black plastic side "grills" are £3.00 each + postage.
> 
> PM me....


Thanks, I tried to send PM but your in box is full!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have now emptied inbox !


----------

